# Getting Sound from PS3 to Theater System



## phantommullet (Jun 20, 2005)

Ok, I just bought a Sony Bravia DAV-HDX589W 5.1-Channel Theater System. I also own a Samsung LN-T3242H Tv and a Playstation 3. My orrigional intent was to run as follows. 

PS3 ---HDMI---->TV----optical---->Stereo Reciever

Unfortunately I discovered that for what ever reason the TV will not output my hdmi in source through the optical jack. So I tried hooking it up with stereo cables (even though i really didn't want to) and it still doesn't work.

I know that I can plug the ps3 dirrectly into the stero reviever via optical cable, but then my video and audio are out of sync.

What are some effective ways to solve this problem (short of buying new stereo or tv).

Thanks


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Have you checked the settings to make sure your TV cannot send digital audio out after receiving it through the HDMI jack? That's your only option as your Sony system will not accept video inputs and up convert/pass them through as most modern receivers will.

The Sony may have an adjustment for delay if the sync problem is that the TV lags. If its the other way around, I think you're SOL as I've never seen a TV that will delay the video.

This is why I advise anyone who asks not to buy one of these all-in-one systems. That doesn't help you though. :sigh:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Isn't there an optical output on the PS3.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Yes, of course it does. That's how I have mine hooked up. And then via HDMI to the TV. I don't get any audio lag doing it that way but phantom said he did. So :4-dontkno


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

I know this doesn't answer your question but I bought a new receiver just for the HDMI input. I have to tell you that playing the PS3 on a 46" XBR with full surround sound is simply amazing!!! The sounds alone makes up half of the game.


----------

